# glib 2.36 fails with 'invalid multibyte sequence'



## doll1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Trying to install security/gnomeint on my server to implement some PKI management.

Dependency glib20 fails with

```
Making all in po
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/po'
file=./`echo af | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -c -o $file af.po
file=./`echo am | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -c -o $file am.po
file=./`echo ar | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -c -o $file ar.po
file=./`echo as | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -c -o $file as.po
am.po:139:17: invalid multibyte sequence
am.po:139:18: invalid multibyte sequence
am.po:139:19: invalid multibyte sequenceaf.po:400:28: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:400:29: invalid multibyte sequence

af.po:405:14: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:405:15: invalid multibyte sequence
am.po:139:21: invalid multibyte sequenceaf.po:410:29: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:410:30: invalid multibyte sequence
ar.po:32:9: invalid multibyte sequence
ar.po:32:10: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:415:18: invalid multibyte sequence
ar.po:32:11: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:415:19: invalid multibyte sequence

[deleted some stuff]

af.po:1424:14: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:1514:31: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:1514:32: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:1524:31: invalid multibyte sequence
af.po:1524:32: invalid multibyte sequence
/usr/local/bin/msgfmt: too many errors, aborting
gmake[2]: *** [af.gmo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/po'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.

===>>> make failed for devel/glib20
```

Any hints about that?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## doll1 (Aug 26, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD?



9.1-RELEASE-p2


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2013)

What version of Perl do you have installed? I've seen some weird errors when people have Perl 5.18 installed.


----------



## doll1 (Aug 26, 2013)

```
#perl --version

This is perl 5, version 16, subversion 3 (v5.16.3) built for amd64-freebsd
```


----------



## doll1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Even after a `portsnap fetch update`, `portmaster -L` tells me

```
===>>> perl-5.16.3
```
and

```
===>>> There are no new versions available
```


----------



## peterlaursen (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,

I experienced the same problem a while back. You might be able to build devel/glib20 if you use the patch in this PR: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/180991

Hope it helps,

Peter.


----------



## doll1 (Aug 26, 2013)

*J*ust ran through. *T*hank you very much. 

(Not sure how to set this 'solved')


----------



## doll1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just FYI:


devel/dconf
sysutils/polkit
misc/shared-mime-info
devel/gconf2
security/gnomint
share the same issue.


----------



## bashrules (Aug 27, 2013)

doll1 said:
			
		

> *J*ust ran through. *T*hank you very much.


You modified devel/glib20's Makefile? In PR http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/180991, the powers that be believe that this bug appears in FreeBSD 10, only. So, it will be never really fixed in 9.x (x = 0 for me).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2013)

bashrules said:
			
		

> So, it will be never really fixed in 9.x (x = 0 for me).


FreeBSD 9.0 is end-of-life, you really should upgrade to 9.1.


----------

